# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Memories

## Jesseda

Okay I notice in the okc section they have a memories post and I thought that was a little fun. So what is your memories about moore, I have only been in moore since the 80s so my memories are not old one, I do remember that eastern between 4th street and 12th street at one time had 4 large grocery stores which now non of the origanl 4 are still around, Buchanans, pratts, homeland and food lion. I remember when 12th street was the place to be friday and saturday night and the place to eat was godfathers pizza. The only thing on 19th street was a some fast food, ross and a old walmart where convergy is now all on the east side of 19th.. nothing really was on the west side.  Carnivals in the area where block buster is now off of 12th and eastern, carnivals close to where where burger king is off of 12th ans eastern, and carnivals in the new city shopping center (what ever happened to non holiday no reason just there carnivals in moore). Oh yes and the moore pool then afterwards hanging out at the dairy queen...

----------


## cindyl57

We moved here in June 68...I turned 11 that summer. 
There were no traffic lights in Moore and we lived off Shields..Every Friday and Saturday night...Bad traffic accidents at 89th and 27th...You could here the SCREECH CRASH...

The movie theater that was on Broadway had already shut down...
The A&W Rootbeer stand sold coneys 5 for 1.00 on Tuesdays.
There was only one Junior High and Moore High was not very old.
We had TG&Y and Otascos in the Ciity of Moore Shopping Center..Which was alot smaller then...Humpty Dumpty Grocery Store, Safeway, Star Pharmacy...
Sooner Shopping Center there on Broadway and 5th had a small 5 and dime and Buchanans...
The Big W drive inn was on it's way out.
I started 6th grade in Moore at Kelly Elementry. I think then we had Northmoore, Plaza Towers, South Gate, Central, and Fairview. 
Santa Fe was a dirt road. 
Coots Meat Market was on Shields and it was a little mom and pop grocery with a meat market.

The park on 5th and Telephone was THE PARK..Where little league was played and the big Space Ship slide...There was no swimming pool..If you wanted to swim, you went to Elm Wood on Shields, Or the YMCA on Janeway.
And the only fast food place that I remember was the Dairy Queen and A&W...

The Car Dealership was Williams Kilpatrick on Shields and they sold Chevys...

----------


## Martin

vaguely remember the dairy queen... wasn't it on the corner of 5th & telephone?  it's sort of an office park now, right?

i remember the big rocket with the slide on it... i'd always ask to go there.

chuck e. cheese was on the far south end of the moore shopping center... way better than the showbiz on 240 & walker in my expert kid opinion of the day.

bobo's was where i first had chinese food.  i think that location has been maria's for a number of years now.

-M

----------


## Jesseda

I knew it, I am not crazy, I was really young when i saw the chuck-e-cheese in the new chity shopping center I think it might have been where family dollar is or somewhere close to that.. My firends in highschool was telling me there was never a place like that there..ha now i know im not crazy. Does anybody remember a taco tico in moore, I want to say off broadway around 12th street.. Also the old mazzios I loved the old mazzios why did they ruin it..

----------


## Martin

you're not crazy! i think chuck e. cheese was where ace hardware or the western clothing store are currently located. both of those are immediately south of the family dollar.

taco tico was at 12th & broadway... across the street and a little north from mazzio's. the building is still there and is currently dale's bbq.

anybody correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure that mazzio's location is old enough to have once carried the _ken's pizza_ monicker.

immediately to the southwest of the old taco tico sits a chinese food buffet... that's where harry bears used to be located back in the day.

-M

----------


## Dave Cook

So Moore was a dump even way back in the 60's?

----------


## Jesseda

So sweetnsourpoke where are u from?

----------


## cindyl57

Oh and the Chinese buffet formerly known as Harry Bears...was a Sambos back in the 70s

And actually Sweet n Sour Pork...When we moved to Moore, the school system here was one of the best in the state...And although we were just a small town growing...and I mean growing..as the billboard along the highway said...Moore Fastest growing City in the USA...
I believe it was a nice place to grow up...We were never afraid to leave our doors unlocked...
So I guess a "dump" if you want to call it that...I think it had a little trouble taking off, but think we are pretty fine right now...

----------


## Jesseda

I like living in moore, thats why my wife and I bought a house in moore to raise our kids..

----------


## Martin

> oh and the chinese buffet formerly known as harry bears...was a sambos back in the 70s


i thought it might've been something before harry bears but i didn't know that was a sambo's! no way that chain could exist today with _that_ name.

-M

----------


## LovableGoober

We moved to Moore in 1971 when I was 12 years old. My first job was at that A&W on 12th St when I was 14. Got paid $1 per hour, cash.

Yes, Mazzio's was Ken's Pizza originally. Also, where Arby's now sits on 12th and Janeway, was a Jack-In-The-Box.

There also was a movie theater on the back side of the City Center. My first real date involved seeing the movie Jeremiah Johnson in that theater and then having my step-dad pick us up and take us to the Pizza Hut that used to be on 12th St.

Also, in that shopping center on 12th St that was across from the old A&W, the one that burned down a few years ago and now houses Allechante (sp?), there used to be a foosball place where I spent hours and hours hanging out. They also had free concerts by local bands on a flat bed truck in the parking lot on a fairly regular basis. I also spent a lot of my teen time at a little foosball place that used to be on Main and Broadway along with Plaza Cue when was just outside of Plaza Towers on 4th St.

We used to live in the addition (Bonnie Brae?) that is between 4th and 19th off of Telephone Road. We spent a lot of time as kids in the "jungle" that was torn down to make room for the Warren Theater, et al. I remember how exciting it was when they built the original WalMart and that was followed by a Sam's and a shopping mall. It amazes me to see now how much has changed in that part of town.

----------


## Martin

don't remember the foosball joint... maybe a name would ring a bell.

however, in the exact spot where allechante now sits was a local pizza shop. i can't seem to remember the name... i think it was papa ____'s or something like that.

across 12th and a bit west from there was mr. gaddy's (sp?) pizza.

-M

----------


## Martin

...nevermind.  it was papa john's.  no relation to the chain out of louisville.

-M

----------


## Dave Cook

> So sweetnsourpoke where are u from?



Moore. Yeah!

----------


## Dave Cook

For the Moore historians.....

When exactly did Moore become a police state? 

I live on the OKC side of the border west of Santa Fe and often cross over Santa Fe to visit friends just north of 12th Street. 

I'm not sure if you've noticed but there is CONSTANTLY a patrol car along Santa Fe just north of Santa Fe. I've been pulled over three times this year but never given a ticket. Once for turning into the opposite lane from a left hand turn. Huh? 

It's like crossing the damned DMZ to visit friends in Moore. 

What's the deal?

----------


## Martin

moore police have been strict for as long as i've known. moore is just one of those places where i will not speed. i'd be willing to bet that up until recent years, one of the city's primary sources of income was traffic tickets... hence the motivation to pull people over for anything and everything.

-M

----------


## cindyl57

> across 12th and a bit west from there was mr. gaddy's (sp?) pizza.


I think you might mean God Fathers Pizza.

I cannot remember right now the Foosball place, but I will ask..I know my brother spent tons of time there.

----------


## Dave Cook

To be honest, Moore is one of those cities where being caucasian really pays off. 

When you're pulled over three times - once without proof of insurance - and released with a verbal warning each time......it shows the ol buddy system is alive and well. 

Doubtful a Mexican or an African-American would get away with that.

----------


## chrisok

Godfather's was in the shopping center directly across the street from the old Papa John's. It's now a Mexican food place.

Mr Gatti's was a standalone building a little further west, which is now Golden Palace (or something like that).

----------


## Martin

right... it's spelled, "gatti's"... thanks!  i'd never recomend the chinese food restaurant that now occupies that space... i ate there once and was horribly sick.

the former godfather's is now a _los vaqueros_.

-M

----------


## Jesseda

Im mexican and have gotten away with it, so I have seen caucasions who looks like slums, and who are just plain stupid get tickes left and right.. so yeah what ever  nationality you are black red white brown, I dont think it matters, as if you are rich or poor. I have black friends and white friends in moore, and I guess my friends and I have just been lucky these past 2 decades because we havent been treated any different when it comes to police or really anything, its really all just depends on who you are and your actions.. but hey i live in the suburb bubble all my life not the west side of santa fe in the city like you sweetnsourpoke

----------


## Dave Cook

"but hey i live in the suburb bubble all my life not the west side of santa fe in the city like you sweetnsourpoke"

Actually, I think we all live in a suburb bubble. I don't think there's much difference between either side of Santa Fe. LOL!

I'm just going by what my (minority) friends were saying. They doubt they'd get away with a warning if they left their insurance verification at home.

----------


## Jesseda

well from a minority, 20 years froim now, soon to be the majority, i got away with no drivers licence, but hey i talked up the officer, I was attending hilsdale free will baptist college at the time and the officer use to go there, so it gave us something in common, and us hilsdale alumni  take care of each other. Well any poop me and my minority and majority and mixed with minority and majority and vica versa dont have problems and see things like that or at least try not to, people who talks about oh poor me its because of race is usually the ones that keep racism going, but oh well all to there own.. p.s keyboard really stucks and the o's and t's sometime stick so not stupid just my keyboard is...

----------


## MrZ

I moved from Little Axe to across the street from Highland East in 1988. Went to Moore HS for junior year and moved during the summer near 104th and Western and went to Westmoore my senior year.
I remember there was a pool hall/arcade on the frontage road between 27th and 89th. Spent a lot of quarters playing games there and took a few dates there. It became a statue place later and is now an RV place. I'm sure back in the day it was probably seedy as hell, but I had a blast there.

I remember 19th street flooding under the train tracks every time it rained a couple inches. 

There was a big old white house on the hill right next to the train tracks. Always looked kinda spooky.

I was a photographer for the Moore HS paper and took some photos of the history teacher who would dress up in period clothing to teach.  He was Teacher of the Year and time magazine asked the school for his picture and they used the picture I had taken. 

I remember eating lunch at Kit's Chinese every day back when it was still fairly new. Made for a good school lunch and good times with friends.

----------


## Martin

> i remember there was a pool hall/arcade on the frontage road between 27th and 89th.


wasn't that called starbuck's... or something like that?

-M

----------


## Jesseda

yes starbucks i beleive, and kits is still thre, I had lunch there last week....

----------


## Dave Cook

> I was a photographer for the Moore HS paper and took some photos of the history teacher who would dress up in period clothing to teach.  He was Teacher of the Year and time magazine asked the school for his picture and they used the picture I had taken.


I remember this guy clearly. Big glasses and mustache. 

Civil War reenactors have always scared the hell out of me.

----------


## drum4no1

Wow , alot of memories. My parents bought a house in Moore in 71.  I  remember Moore having so much open space.  Its good that its growing but its getting difficult to navigate.  

Otasco, Safeway, Humpty Dumpty's , I remember going to Godfathers Pizza on    12th and my Mom putting REO Speedwagon on the jukebox.   :Lol2:  

Anyone remember the old MR. Burger back in the day?

----------


## SOONER8693

That teacher that dressed up in period clothes was Mike Adkins. Mike now works for the state historical society by the capital. He has been fighting cancer for almost a year and a half. Anyone that had Mike, please give him a call or go by and see him. Mike and I have been best friends and taught together for 31 years, all in the Moore school district. He is trying to live life to the fullest each day, but it has been a big struggle for him. He would like to hear from as many people as possible.

----------


## Jesseda

yes I do remember mr. burger, I like the fries for some reason..

----------


## chrisok

Ate at a Mr. Burger in Guymon recently......Ah the memories.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I moved from Little Axe to across the street from Highland East in 1988. Went to Moore HS for junior year and moved during the summer near 104th and Western and went to Westmoore my senior year.
> I remember there was a pool hall/arcade on the frontage road between 27th and 89th. Spent a lot of quarters playing games there and took a few dates there. It became a statue place later and is now an RV place. I'm sure back in the day it was probably seedy as hell, but I had a blast there.
> 
> I remember 19th street flooding under the train tracks every time it rained a couple inches. 
> 
> There was a big old white house on the hill right next to the train tracks. Always looked kinda spooky.
> 
> I was a photographer for the Moore HS paper and took some photos of the history teacher who would dress up in period clothing to teach.  He was Teacher of the Year and time magazine asked the school for his picture and they used the picture I had taken. 
> 
> I remember eating lunch at Kit's Chinese every day back when it was still fairly new. Made for a good school lunch and good times with friends.


That big white house also had an empty swimming pool behind it...And we'd go ride in it after getting kicked out of Factory Outlet Mall for riding our bikes in there  :Sofa:  

And I had a LOT of pictures in Central Mid High's as well as MHS's yearbooks.

----------


## Jesseda

FACTORY OUTLET MALL? Was that by sams? Ididn't kow that was a outlet mall. I remember one year it was a flea market then rented out for a haunted house, which was a really good one.. then a college and bingo hall. Is this the once factory outlet mall?

----------


## Martin

that's the one... originally it was called 'outlet mall of america' or something like that.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I think it was Factory Outlet, then Outlet Mall of America...I think it was a truck driving school at some point too.

Didn't the "mall" close about the time Sams was built?

Ooooooo....Big Ed's had a place over there for a while too.


nom nom nom

----------


## Martin

could be... that mall died such a slow death, i'm not sure exactly when it closed.

i don't remember that particular big ed's... we usually ate at the one on 89th & western.  totally miss that place.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

The Big Ed's was on the far west end of the strip mall in front of Ross...Close to the highway, just south of Hardees/Carl's Jr. It became a BBQ joint after it was a Big Ed's, if memory serves.


Anybody else remember gridlock on 12th street Fri/Sat nights? It would take us two hours to drive from Eastern to Santa Fe and back on some nights.

----------


## Jesseda

HA HA  THE STRIP. my older sister (Ann Alarcon Moore high class of 92 anyone know her?) use to cruise that stripp every weekend, she took me a couple times, bumper to bumper it took about a hour to make it from eastern to santa fe some nights. The hangout was the car wash area near the old taco bell and the maibu shopping center is where a lot of fight broke out.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I graduated in '90...So I was WAY too cool to have known your sister  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrZ

I graduated Westmoore class of '89. Went cruising 12th a few times with friends, but it never seemed THAT fun to me. I was too busy being a computer nerd lol

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I graduated Westmoore class of '89. Went cruising 12th a few times with friends, but it never seemed THAT fun to me. I was too busy being a computer nerd lol


Had me a TI-99 4/A sitting at home waiting for me when the girls didn't want to play  :Smile:

----------


## cindyl57

Talking about School Teachers...One of my favorite teachers was Mrs. Soriano(sp?)
When we were in High School, our english classes were divided up into quarters..and each year you got to choose some different Themed classes..
She taught Shakespearan Tragedys, and I absolutely loved her class...She was awsome...Also, I loved Mythology too....I always thought our American History Classes were a joke...Well..Seems the High School coaches taught them, in one huge room and we watched alot of War Movies...

----------


## vodkaczar

> I cannot remember right now the Foosball place, but I will ask..I know my brother spent tons of time there.


The foosball place was first a pool hall in the Malibu shoping center.  I remember when they introduced the first pong game in town.  It was amazing at the time and people would line up to play it.  They later brought in foosball.  Later on the people who owned the Pappa John's put in a place on the corner of 12th and Santa Fe called Pappa Foos.  When it first opened up it was so crowded you could barely get in the door.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Starbucks.

----------


## mtpinto

Fond Moore Memories: Class of 88.

Pronks and Pranks shop in City of Moore shopping center
BoBo's Chinese Rest, worked there 2.80/hr
Movies in Moore - midnight movie Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Jammers game room off Shields and I-35 area
Starbucks game room, more seedy but I liked it
Moore Swimmng pool
Rocket with slide at the park with softball fields
Moore Skating rink on Telephone road
Papas Pizza on 12th street
Hangin out at 12th street park on weekends
Oriental Health Spa (always curious about this place) on 12th st and Broadway
Duffs Buffet ( They had a spinning buffet, pretty cool)
Building of the Moore Community Center.

----------


## rinni

I graduated from MHS in '88 too (huge graduating class).  I wasted so much time and gas on 12th Street.  My good friend had an IROC and we'd take off the T-tops and go hang at the park, check out Starbucks and Jammers, and eat at Del Rancho.  In the summer, we'd go to the pool and bake in the sun (before I realized that was not wise).

----------


## cindyl57

We need to come up with Moore Memories as the Southside Okc has lots and lots...

I know we talked about the Shopping center and TG&Y...remember when it was only the one building and TGY was small...At Christmas, The parking lot all lit up and rides with Santa in his sliegh...

And remember when the Highschool had a smoking area...I didn't smoke, but had friends that did...I'd freeze my butt off so that I could stand out there and look cool...finally I gave it up for the library...

At the central junior high..only one then, they had a tree that set out by the street on the other side of the drive...It was called the "smoking tree"...
I never went out there...you know that was where all the thugs went..lol...

----------


## fireant

The little pool hall on 12th street was call "Foos and Cues" remember going in there a few times. Also remember the Big Eds next to the theater on the back side of the city of Moore shopping center. Anyone remember the water park that they started building at 19th and I-35 that supposedly was bought out by White Water before they could even really get started.

----------


## chrisok

> Anyone remember the water park that they started building at 19th and I-35 that supposedly was bought out by White Water before they could even really get started.


Little River Landing was the name of it. They got as far as a parking lot and a couple of outbuildings before they went bankrupt.

----------


## soonervegas

As someone stated earlier Chunk E Cheese owned Showbiz.  They had the room that had animatron dogs called "The Beagles" and they had a Indiana Jones style swing where you could swing across a padded pit.  (There is NO way that would happen these days)

Wasn't there a movie theatre in that strip mall as well?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

There was a two screen theater on the back (west) side of the 12th street shopping center. I remember watching a couple of movies there. When it closed, it was used as a haunted house/fundraiser thing for the Moore High School Band.

----------


## Jesseda

I miss those moore highschool haunted houses, they where actually pretty good, i really liked the one they did about 15 years ago in where the now flex gym is in the new city shopping center, an the one they did in the old mall that was pretty cool. I wonder if they will ever do another haunted house in moore?

----------


## cindyl57

The Haunted House that was in the City of Moore Shopping Center, was put on by some of my daughters friends.
They were not paid to put it on, The money that was made, was first to pay for the production, and then it was a Fund Raiser that supported MS or Muscle Dystrophy...I can't remember.
When it dissappeared from Moore, I think it first went to Chandler, then to McAlester, OK...One of the guys that produced it died about 1 year ago.
His name was Yancy ???
Alot of the actors were from the Drama department at Moore High...
This was when my daughter was in High School...around 94,95

----------


## Jesseda

All I know is out of all the haunted houses, and i went to a lot of them (big haunted house fan) that was by far the best one , i think i was around 13 years old, It was done so well and I scared me  a whole lot especially the pin head sceen and where michael myers follwed you down the stairs..loved it, i wish it was back or someone do something as good as it was in moore, maybe someone can use the old buchanans building for it...

----------


## oktober969

Cindyl57,

His name was Yancy Cotrell.  I also graduated in 94.  He was a great person.

----------


## NeverRight

Greetings, board.

I lived in Moore from 1980-1987.

I think it was a Mr. Burger there on Telephone Road.

Used to stop there and listen to the Jukebox and chow some pretty good food.

A little ways down from that, going towards Santa Fe but not quite before you reached the radio tower there, I recall a wooded area with a few creeks.

I remember running around in there with my friends having pellet gun wars.

----------


## Generals64

Hey you guys, since Christmas is almost here, what about your old Christmas memories...or, the memories your parents, grandparents have told you over the years.   some of the best times in my life has been remembering the Christmas of the past years......Some I would love to re-live just one more time....How about you?

----------


## gen70

I owned a home in Moore mid to late 70's. Don't live there now,but I just can't believe how much it's changed from infro. from this site.

----------


## MsDarkstar

In the City of Moore shopping center there was definitely a Chuck E. Cheese.  There was also TG&Y, Otasco, and The Dynasty Chinese Restaurant.  On the backside was a movie theater.  Does anyone remember the store "The Children's Playhouse"?  It was a childrens clothing store that was in the section where Subway is now, there was a playhouse inside.

I remember Mr. Burger (they had the BEST fried mushrooms) and Taco Tico.  Taco Tico had the lamest "play" area around, mostly just dinosaurs you could climb on & a couple of bouncy spring rides - I mostly remember that they were blazing hot to the touch in summertime.

----------


## Jesseda

hey i got thrown off that bouncing spring ride at taco tico, i was probably 4 years old. i know at the end of taco tico, the spring rides where all damaged due to big kids or adults messing with them, they didnt even spring up straight. The one thing i still miss is godfathers pizza, andthe old mazzios building, great after baseball games pizza parties

----------


## rondvu

I am 49 soon to be 50. My parents moved to Moore were the 1st owner of the home located at 935 W Main. It cost them 9k and the payments were 68.00 a month. I remember taking the trolly to look at all the houses that were for sale. There were blocks of them. The neighboorhood symbol at the time was a Scottish guy with a tartin print and a hat, maybe even bagpipes.  Our neighbors were the Eddy's, Walkers, White's Kerr's Cagles, Henshaws, Clevengers and Stemm's to name a few. We would play in the field (1000 block of Main). There was a cawdad pond there and a dump on Santa Fe which was a dirt road. I remember Plaza Towers being built. We had one car and would often walk to Thrifty-Wise and Taste-Freeze. We would fill up our Plymouth at the Apco on 4th and Wilson. I attended 1st Emanual Baptist when it had just the corner building with a gravel parking lot. This was before Danny Thompson. 
I went to the opening of the park and library, my first book to check out was Curious George. We shopped at Otasco and TG&Y. Our optomerist was Dr. Ledbetter. We would go to the creepy theater on Broadway and watch scarey movies. I got my first transistor radio (free) at Hoffmans when we bought a new mattress. Once at the City of Moore shopping center we went to the Easter egg hunt, I found several of the prize eggs (including the golden egg). I was on top of a mound of dirt looking for more candy eggs when this older kid came grabbed my basket took my prize eggs and candy, pushed me down the hill and threw my basket at me. Before my dad could get over there and beat this bully's A@@ he jumped on his sting-ray and rode off. 

I started Southgate in 1964 my teachers were 1st Mrs. Goodwin, 2nd Mrs. Starkey and 3rd Mrs. Mobbs. My brother was a cub scout and we would go to Golf Acres to participate in the scouts activities. We would hear KOMA in our oven.  We moved away on April 1st 1968 never to return

----------


## mrbubba81

I remember when the Moore Taco Bueno was good. Way back in the day.

----------


## soonervegas

Are you talking about the Bueno on 12th and Santa Fe?  Man I used to love that place back when I went to Highland West.

----------


## Jesseda

does anybody remember the two player game they use to have there at bueno it laid flat  like a table. My parents use to take me and my sister there a lot. Grat memories with the family, i thought the entrance back then was really neat

----------


## mrbubba81

Yep, Bueno at 12th & Santa Fe.  To say I was appalled by the ugly 'futuristic' remodel a few years ago would be an understatement.  Way back in the day, I went to Santa Fe Elem. and my homeroom teacher would go get lunch for us kids that did well on some test.  That was a big deal....to be eating "out" in 6th grade! hello!  Their quality has gone way downhill.

----------


## OnlyinOK

Speaking of "Moore Memories" anyone seen the NewsOK.com page regarding the May 3, 1999, tornados?

Compelling...I can't believe it's been 10 years.

http://newsok.com/may3?custom_click=lead_story_photo

----------


## TKDhotstud

Lived in Moore my whole life.  On 12th and Eastern, I remember when that there was a grocery store there where today there is a Furniture now, but used to be a grocery store and had a movie store with it too.  I remember that long long time ago and lived right behind it.

----------


## Jesseda

i use to live in that area as a kid as well, the easthills addition. That store was a pratts, when i wasa kid to me it had everything, movies, a cookie shop in back also a area where you could get something to eat and sit down, a nice florist area.

----------


## mrbubba81

Pratts used to be a great chain of grocery stores.  I used to live next to the one on 240 & Walker.  Used to ride my bike from the Los Pueblos apartments across the field to Pratts and get a Fresca! Oh, the field was what is now David Stanley Chevrolet.  Oh, how I hate typing that name.  ...but that's a nother topic.  :Doh:

----------


## Dio

> I moved from Little Axe to across the street from Highland East in 1988. Went to Moore HS for junior year and moved during the summer near 104th and Western and went to Westmoore my senior year.
> I remember there was a pool hall/arcade on the frontage road between 27th and 89th. Spent a lot of quarters playing games there and took a few dates there. It became a statue place later and is now an RV place. I'm sure back in the day it was probably seedy as hell, but I had a blast there.
> 
> I remember 19th street flooding under the train tracks every time it rained a couple inches. 
> 
> There was a big old white house on the hill right next to the train tracks. Always looked kinda spooky.
> 
> *I was a photographer for the Moore HS paper and took some photos of the history teacher who would dress up in period clothing to teach.  He was Teacher of the Year and time magazine asked the school for his picture and they used the picture I had taken.* 
> 
> I remember eating lunch at Kit's Chinese every day back when it was still fairly new. Made for a good school lunch and good times with friends.


That was Mike Atkins, who passed away this week. RIP

----------


## Dio

Golf Acres, then a few years after that closed there was a Pitch N Putt across from Earlywine

----------


## SOONER8693

> That was Mike Atkins, who passed away this week. RIP


Mike Adkins.

----------


## JAQ

Yes, I remember. I think it was called "The movies" in Moore. I remember seeing Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory there and years later I saw Led Zeppelin (The song remains the same.

----------


## MrZ

Mr. Adkins died? Darn, he was a good teacher and an interesting character. My son goes to Moore HS and he would have loved to have him as a history teacher. RIP Mr. Adkins.

----------


## OkieInTexas

I bought a new house in Moore in 1972 (paid a little over 19K for it) around NW17th and Sunrise.  Moore wasn't very large than, mainly NW 27th to SW 19th (north to south) and Sante Fe to Eastern (east to west), but since I came from a small town in western Oklahoma, Moore was huge!!!

I worked at Star Buildings on 89th and I-35.  My youngest son was born in '74 at the Moore Municipal Hospital.  

I remember the Mr. Burger, Mr Gatti's Pizza and of course Del Rancho.  There weren't very many place to eat where you could go in and actually sit down, but with 2 small (and very active) sons, that was usually best for everyone to just eat in the car.

Someone mentioned being able to hear KOMA through their oven, I had a friend that lived close to the towers and they got the signal through their bed springs!!!

Moved from Moore in 1981, don't get back through there much anymore, but last time through, it sure had changed.

----------


## ktybug

I just joined CityTalk and found the Moore page. we moved to Moore in 1962 when I was 6. Went through the Central elementary, Central Junior High and graduated in 73 from Moore High School. We lived just off I35. In fact we lived on a dirt road and watch 35 being built. Used to sit on the stacks of pallets they would leave and watch what little traffic we had go by. Is anybody old enough to remember Starr's discount in the shopping center with Buchanans. How about Miss Nita the cashier at Buchanans that was there for eons. Moore was a powerhouse football team then, never missed a game. Mr. Tener was the postmaster and we loved to shop at Anthony's for cloths. They were just down from the grocery. Does anyone remember Mr. Pigg that taught science and Mr. Fugate that taught drivers ed and math? I have no bad memories of my 35 plus years there.

----------


## ktybug

My memories of Taco Bueno are a little more racey than yours. My sister and I would go through the drive through just before they closed on Saturday night at 2am and get the biggest Nacho Supreme they had. Great to soak up all the alcohol!!

----------


## ktybug

Does anyone remember hanging out at Cowboy Corner across from McDonalds?

----------

